# Hi im new here, heres about me and my story.....



## daniels mummy (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all my name is kelly and im 28 years old, my dp is juan and he's 34 years old.
We have been together 14 months coming upto 15 months.
My story is a bit long sorry but i hope you can keep with me as i need some surport with tcc.
I hope nothing upsets anyone too.

Well here i go .....

About 5 years ago now i was with an ex partner, we decided to try for a baby about 2 years after we meet, we was living together in a rented flat etc.
Well i came off the pill and for 6 months i had not af and then it came back but was all over the place.
So i went to the doctors and he did a blood test and nothing came from that so he wrote to the hospital for me to have a scan.
Well i had a internal scan and 2 weeks later went back to my doctor to get the results and thats where he told me i had pcos.
He told me to lose weight and give up smoking that it might help me.
well then after enougher 6 months my afs came back to normal and i was having regular cycles. 
The next 6 months nothing, then me and the ex hit a bad patch and he got depressed witch in the end split us up.

I moved fron the flat we rented to stay with my dad and step family in miton keynes.
I lost 2 stone with the stress and being with my dad as i had only knowen him 2 years and it was diffucult.
My nan then died and she smoked 40 a day for most of her life and the day after her funeral i gave the **** up as i didnt want to end up like her.
Then a month later i meet juan.
We had been together 3 months when i found out i was pg.
We was over the moon and i throught he was my mircle baby with this pcos and then i throught it might of been me losing the weight and the smoking.
Anyway i had a normal pregnacy as that i new as was my 1st baby, we called him dumpling from about 2 months and then we found out at our 20 week scan it was a boy and decided on the name daniel, thats why my usernames this.
Well my due date came which was on the 24th oct this year (well last year now) but nothing.
Then the early hours of the 26th at 6 am i had not felt him move, so i phoned the hospital.
I went there and then thats when i found out my baby boy daniel had died  no heartbeat was found.
I had a couple of scans to make sure but nothing. 
I was then given pills to take to get my body ready to give brith over the next 2 days.
On the 28th oct i woke up with pains, i had to go to the hospital that day to be induced.
When i got there i was checked out and told i was in labour already but still had to have the induced pills as i was only 3cm i had to be 4cm.
At 20.26 that night my breautiful baby boy daniel was born asleep just as it started to snow.
He weighted a massive 10lbs 91/2oz, i then spent untill 4 the next morning with him, i dressed him with a little help from my mum as my dp, my mum and my step dad was there at the brith. 
And i just held him all thats time, had prints and footprints were done for use, looks of hair was taken to from him.
Which i now have in a locket around my neck with a pic of him that i never take off apart from washing times. 
I also have clothes, blankets etc that he wore that i have in a memory draw.
This is now 3 months ago.

Me and my dp decided to try again after 3 weeks of losing him as we both feel so empty.
Now im worried my pcos wont let me full naturel again.
I have been told by my consultant i have to wait a year before they will give me something to help.
I cant wait that long so im going to my doctor at 6 months.
My consultant dont think i have pcos bad as i have regualr af and that the fact i feel naturel with daniel.
But dont stop me worrying, with what we been through its so hard and stressfull.

I had my 6 week check up with my consultant and daniel was put down to a freak accident.
He did have his cord around his neck but they cant say this killed him but something did a healthy baby just dont die.
I was also told there was signs of dietbeats in my plecentra which is one thing i was told after i could get with pcos in pregnacy.
The fact that daniel was so big, that my plecentra was so small and that he could not have got this big on living on my plecentra. 
That i must of got dietbeats, as it came out that he was to big for a newborn that he should have never been that big.
i been told all the extra care i will get next time e.g extra scans, size scans, a spicail dietbeats midwife that will keep testing me for dietbeats and i will be induced or have a c section depending on the size.
As daniel got stuck at brith.

I was told about this site from a lady i know who also lost her baby and she has pcos and now 28 weeks pg.
So im hoping to hear from ladys who have pcos too. so i can get some tips.

anything that might help, i heard about the red peppers already.
any help be great right now.
im in a 2ww at the min. im using ov sticks and i had my postive on the 22nd.

kel xxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Kelly

I just read your story and didn't just want to read and run though I can't offer any advice as my situaton is different.  Welcome to FF, you will be able to find lots of info and support here.  Good luck with your 2WW.

Best Wishes, Charlie x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Kel

Im so sorry that you've had such a rough time and sorry for the loss of your baby.

I found out that I had PCOS when I first started trying about two years ago. I wasn't ovulating at all so I was put on a drug called clomid in Oct 07. I have just had my first IUI and I'm now on my 2ww.
Have the Dr's put you on metformin? If not maybe this is something that you could ask your GP about.
As you are ovulating all I would suggest is to keep doing the Ovulation tests, eat healthy and have lots of BMS! There are other things like using hotwater bottles, eating brazil nuts, charting your tempeature and using pre~seed (a lubricant that aids the sperm on their journey - remember saliva kills sperm!). It will just take time, and remember even couples with no problems can take a while to concieve. Stay positive as it does help!
Message me if you have any questions!
Best of Luck! 

Claire
x


----------



## daniels mummy (Jan 26, 2009)

ClaireyFairy said:


> Hey Kel
> 
> Im so sorry that you've had such a rough time and sorry for the loss of your baby.
> 
> ...


hi and thank you.
no i have not asked about that as i been told they wont do anything for me for a year.. as i fell naturel with my angel daniel.. oh i never new pre seed helppled as i use nothing.. so is this better then using nothing? i heard it make you sound like your farting lol

kel xxx


----------



## daniels mummy (Jan 26, 2009)

starfishtigger said:


> To FF, it is a great site, I have learnt so much and made great friends through it
> A mod will be along with links to useful parts of FF.
> I read your story and feel so sad for your loss, I cannot imagine what you have been through
> I want to send you lots of love, luck and light, will have my fingers crossed for you xxx


thank you means alot hun... yes been very hard plus i just fell out with my dad too.. life is so hard and getting pg is mainly what i think about

kel xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Kel, really sorry to hear about your los you are so brave and just have to keep strong, remember to come here if you feeling low or need someone to chat too. i too have pcos however i done ovulate and have blocked tubes so am doing ivf with dh had one attempt which worked but miscarried at 6 weeks, on second attempt hopefully 9th feb, just gotta keep praying and im keeping my fingers crossed for all of us 
kirst x


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is a link about the pre~seed http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129907.0 it is defo worth a shot!
With regards to the Metformin it isn't a fertility treatment so your GP may prescribe it if it's suitable. It is given to alot of women who have PCOS it helps with keeping your weight down and hormones etc.

/links


----------



## daniels mummy (Jan 26, 2009)

ClaireyFairy said:


> Here is a link about the pre~seed http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129907.0 it is defo worth a shot!
> With regards to the Metformin it isn't a fertility treatment so your GP may prescribe it if it's suitable. It is given to alot of women who have PCOS it helps with keeping your weight down and hormones etc.


thanks for that hun.

i will see what my doc says about that then. i will have to go back soon to get something for piles 

kel xxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Kelly, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am so sorry to read of your loss.  My heart breaks for your little angel. 

The girls here have already given you some great advice. It's worth bearing in mind - if you want to stay positive - that PCOS can make it difficult to conceive but not impossible. You're absolutely right to want to maximise your chances and you can see there's lots that can be done. There is a book I have seen recommended called _The PCOS Diet_ which might help you select the best foods to balance your body, and I have also heard acupuncture can help.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

We have a part of this board dedicated to the memories of angel babies and children. Many ladies here find it comforting to have a place to talk to / about their lost loved ones.

*Forget me not ~ *CLICK HERE

And there is a ttc after loss thread on the pregnancy loss area here:

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Kelly,

I know you want some hard facts and tips but i think the truth,as hard as it is,is just to wait.
My friend's daughter's son was also born asleep and all she could do to manage her grief was desperately try to conceive.After 9mts she did and despite her fears her 2nd son was born healthy and is now a yr old.9mts is a long time to wait when you need it to happen so much but its less time than experts say is normal.There is nothing to stop you falling pregnant as it stands but worrying in itself could disrupt your cycles and prevent it from happening.I also have PCOS and like you it's very mild.My fertility issues are due to my husband's sperm count so don't get hung up on it because many women have PCOS and don't even know because its so mild.I've had episodes of no periods but they usually happen at stressful times.When i'm not eating properly,sleeping etc.If you really feel you need to be doing something carry on with the ovulation kits,look after yourself and you could try a herb[from holland and barrat]called agnus castus which i've had to stop because it is'nt good to take before ivf etc but i daid'nt miss a period for 2yrs whilst taking that and it made me feel like i was doing something.Get the highest dose and take it twice a day.
I'm sorry for your loss kelly.Words don't quite convey it but i'm truly sorry.

xxx


----------

